# Brown spots after mowing



## Chrisj796 (Aug 2, 2019)

Has anyone ran into this before



Am I taking to much off at a time? Using a Mclane with a fairly sharp blade, been doing it for about the last month. Looks great until I cut it an then takes a few days to green back up.


----------



## Krs1 (Apr 2, 2020)

Possibly scalping it? Pictures would help a great deal!


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

you usually have to cut bermuda lower and then raise the height.

looks like it might be uneven ground. try a doubble cut.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Cut it half inch below where you want your height of cut to be then raise your mower's HOC up 1/2" and maintain at the higher height. That way you aren't always cutting off all of the green top growth.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

You would also benefit from a double cut going perpendicular directions to help even it out.


----------



## Chrisj796 (Aug 2, 2019)

Gilley11 said:


> Cut it half inch below where you want your height of cut to be then raise your mower's HOC up 1/2" and maintain at the higher height. That way you aren't always cutting off all of the green top growth.


That sounds good thanks


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Yup; scalping and uneven ground.

You can almost make out the lines from when sod was laid.

Raise it up, or cut it down and then raise up the height.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

You'll also have to mow more often depending on how you are fertilizing it in order to keep it from happening again once you do the HOC reset.


----------



## Sidney (Jun 12, 2017)

I just found out this year after so many years on this board (and the previous board that most of us came from) that whoever said that you have to cut bermuda every 2 to 3 days is ABSOLUTELY correct. This year I started cutting every 2 to 3 days and the grass has not looked this good in years! When it was raining everyday here in Columbia, and I couldn't cut the grass for 4 or 5 days, when I was finally able to cut, it looked like crap with brown spots.

I also started double cutting this year as well which is another reason why it looks so good. I've had the track marks in my yard as well before with a single pass. But after double cutting the opposite ways, they are a thing of the past.

I also did not have any stress this year which resulted in ZERO seed heads.

BTW, I have the same mower, McLane 20".


----------



## Chrisj796 (Aug 2, 2019)

Hey everyone, I top dressed my lawns last spring which helped tremendously with the scalping, but I have been over taken by annual poa this winter. I have always used Bayer season control, an fertilome weed free zone and never had much of a problem with it. The last two winters I have used roundup in January to spot treat but did more bad than good as I am guessing the Bermuda never really goes dormant we're I live. I have been looking around for some pre emergent to spread this fall to eliminate this problem. Has anyone used Prodiamine 65 WDG?


----------



## Chrisj796 (Aug 2, 2019)

You can see the spots I killed for the second season in a row an the rest is littered with poa


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I would not use roundup.... just asking for problems if not done correctly, which IMO is impossible in some cases.

Prodiamine is fine. If you seem to have a constant out break every winter of poa, then buy some specticle g, or Specticle Flo. Those will eliminate it without a doubt. Prodiamine should too, but you may have a bit much, and/or some resistant to prodiamine if they've been treated a bunch in the past.

Easiest would be to buy prodiamine, it's a lot cheaper than Specticle, but you may still have it, snd may still require more work to remove it via post emergent.


----------



## Chrisj796 (Aug 2, 2019)

Ok I am thinking I will go with the Prodiamine, this fall. All but under a one tree the poa dies off in the summer so I will just have to pull that spot by hand. Hopefully using Prodiamine will keep it from coming back in winter an spring.


----------



## Chrisj796 (Aug 2, 2019)

FATC1TY said:


> I would not use roundup.... just asking for problems if not done correctly, which IMO is impossible in some cases.
> 
> Prodiamine is fine. If you seem to have a constant out break every winter of poa, then buy some specticle g, or Specticle Flo. Those will eliminate it without a doubt. Prodiamine should too, but you may have a bit much, and/or some resistant to prodiamine if they've been treated a bunch in the past.
> 
> Easiest would be to buy prodiamine, it's a lot cheaper than Specticle, but you may still have it, snd may still require more work to remove it via post emergent.


 And yes I am done with the round up lol


----------



## Chrisj796 (Aug 2, 2019)

Well my spots from the roundup mishap are starting to fill in, I am waiting until early fall to apply Prodiamine. In February I sprayed Bayer season long an ferti-lome weed free zone, the Bayer is holding the weeds off great an always has but as far as the broadleaf weeds I have yet to see the ferti-lome work unless I use it to spot treat which tend to brown the lawn. I am hand pulling the wild carrot an a few small spots of spurge until fall except this spring I am getting some type of clover that grows in the bare spots an flower beds extremely fast. Can anyone identify this I might spot treat since it is a pain to get to the roots.


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

Chrisj796 said:


> Ok I am thinking I will go with the Prodiamine, this fall. All but under a one tree the poa dies off in the summer so I will just have to pull that spot by hand. Hopefully using Prodiamine will keep it from coming back in winter an spring.


I apply Prodiamine and Simizane in February and September and remain weed free year round. Give that combination a shot this fall.


----------



## Chrisj796 (Aug 2, 2019)

I'm in glorious California so the Simizane is banned but hopefully the Prodiamine takes care of the Poa which is my main problem.


----------



## Chrisj796 (Aug 2, 2019)

Chrisj796 said:


> Well my spots from the roundup mishap are starting to fill in, I am waiting until early fall to apply Prodiamine. In February I sprayed Bayer season long an ferti-lome weed free zone, the Bayer is holding the weeds off great an always has but as far as the broadleaf weeds I have yet to see the ferti-lome work unless I use it to spot treat which tend to brown the lawn. I am hand pulling the wild carrot an a few small spots of spurge until fall except this spring I am getting some type of clover that grows in the bare spots an flower beds extremely fast. Can anyone identify this I might spot treat since it is a pain to get to the roots.


I think I found what this is (spotted spurge) I guess I will have to spend some time pulling it


----------



## AFBiker2011 (Jun 3, 2020)

Fyi spurge can leave a sap on your skin from pulling it, which can lead to skin irritation. Wear garden gloves or medical gloves when weeding. The rash doesn't happen to everyone, but if you notice it...


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

AFBiker2011 said:


> Fyi spurge can leave a sap on your skin from pulling it, which can lead to skin irritation. Wear garden gloves or medical gloves when weeding. The rash doesn't happen to everyone, but if you notice it...


^ Especially if you use a weedeater around a bunch of it and fling the sap all over your arms and legs. You'll look like you fell into a bunch of poison ivy.

Ask me how I know...


----------

